# Marshall JCM 800 2210 and Gibson Power Stealth Attenuator



## Gibson4Evr

Both up on e-bay. But if you have a good trade...........
Marshall JCM 800 2210 100w Amp 1983 Awesome Condition - eBay (item 230368615881 end time Aug-20-09 19:56:04 PDT)
Gibson Power Stealth Attenuator 16 ohm COLLECTORS - eBay (item 230368835997 end time Aug-21-09 12:28:11 PDT)


----------



## Gibson4Evr

Re-listed on ebay. Price dropped.
Marshall JCM 800 2210 100w Amp 1983 Awesome Condition - eBay (item 230369783734 end time Aug-24-09 13:26:44 PDT)
Gibson Power Stealth Attenuator 16 ohm COLLECTORS - eBay (item 230369782833 end time Aug-24-09 13:22:57 PDT)


----------

